# Hi All!



## sleek (May 4, 2011)

i'm new to this site and would like to introduce myself 

i'm a keen flyer, and have lots of blueprints and photos to share

cheers


----------



## Njaco (May 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!

If you post any pics, make sure you also post the source...if you know it. Have fun!


----------



## imalko (May 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## mikewint (May 4, 2011)

By all means, yes, welcome to our dysfunctional family


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2011)

_Another _Aussie! Hi mate, welcome from England.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 4, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 4, 2011)

Airframes said:


> _Another _Aussie! Hi mate, welcome from England.



Well, I think we have all of 'em now so welcome! Share away! Looking forward to what you have.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## razor1uk (May 4, 2011)

Hi sleek, hope you enjoy it here 8) it can be a little chaotic here  but otherwise I many others like it.


----------



## Geedee (May 5, 2011)

Welcome aboard


----------



## magnu (May 5, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 5, 2011)

G'day cobber, glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2011)

G'day mate welcome to the forum...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2011)

Greetings mate!


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## N4521U (May 14, 2011)

Welcome from the Big Smoke..................... 
Never completed the loop to Ocean Grove, got as for as Geelong.


----------

